# Harvest objective for bear,,2012



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

And more spot and stock only units...

Times are changing,,,,,,,,FAST!

http://wildlife.utah.gov/dwr/news/42-ut ... roved.html


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Just curious to hear from you more experienced bear hunters....what do you think the success rate would be on a spot and stalk unit compared to that same unit using hounds and archery baiting?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Bull,,,It realy depends on the unit..

Easier spot and stocks would be units like La Sal, San juan , or the cliffs,
Were there is a high number of bears....

It would be very hard on say Dutton , Paunsy or Monroe..

In the middle would be Wasatch, Nebo, Manti,,,,,Doable, but tough.

Archery bait and hounds are far more successful on all units if you know what 
your doing...........


----------



## bearhntr (Oct 6, 2008)

Spot and stalk is a tough gig and has a lot of things that factor into a successful hunt. More than just boots on the ground.

Ok I have been putting in to Utah bear hunts for 8 years now. I see numerous bears while I bow hunt and have been waiting for Utah to do something like this for a long time. I have had to take my bear hunting to Idaho where I can buy the tag over the counter. The hunting I do is spot and stalk and the success really depends on the berry crops. I have hunted there three years and have taken two bears. The one year the berry season was over before the hunt started. We were out for seven days with four of us and not one saw a bear!  The bears disperse and are extremely difficult to find.

Now, the DWR contradicts its self with the new units in this article. I pasted the statements below so I hope the second of the two is correct. The reason being is we don't have a separate season or unit for Archery and baiting. I would be very upset if I have a great bait station going from doing all my homework. While sitting on the stand have hounds run right through chasing the bear I want. Any way I think this is the right step for the DWR to go with and finally open up some units to non draw units. I have had this happen while Elk hunting and wondering why the elk are out of the country and then hear/see the hounds running. I would hate to draw a tag after 8 years only to have it spoiled by hounds. Yes I am an archery hunter and love it.  

Statement 1-Hunters may not use hounds or bait during spot-and-stalk hunts.


Statement 2- Archery hunters can still use bait. Using bait allows archery hunters to lure bears in close enough so they can make a clean and effective shot.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Spot and stock hunts are NO baiting or dogs allowed ....

Archery bait and hound hunts run together,,at the same time.

Believe me, its not uncommon to start a bear with hounds and end up 
running right through someone bait station,,,,It happens.


----------



## bearhntr (Oct 6, 2008)

Goofy elk you are right about no baiting according to the 2010 rules. And it I believe you are right about hounds running through baits. This is why I would be for an archery only season in some areas where bears are not pursued by hounds. The archers have waited the same amount of time to draw a tag and they should have a spot where they are not going to have it spoiled by hounds. To bait takes a ton of work a lot more than people realize. To run hounds does take work but a different type of work mainly chasing after your hounds when you come across a "hot track"
It is just my opinion that there should be either different seasons or a few units that are separate and don't run the same time. Make these units a more premium unit. Heck I would wait a few more years to have that chance.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

The reason why I asked about the success rates is I was trying to think about the downstream effect. I was thinking that this would mean less bears would be taken leading to increased predation on other species. 

I don't know though....do bears displace other predators? Will predation on ungulates increase? Or a combination of both?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> Spot and stock hunts are NO baiting or dogs allowed ....
> 
> Archery bait and hound hunts run together,,at the same time.
> 
> ...


Or to start the dogs at the bait pile! :evil:

I had a friend have someone run their dogs off his bait pile.


----------

